# Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe



## CamiKalle (6 November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute wiedermal einen Brief von Auer Witte Thiel bekommen...

Zur Vorgeschichte, habe vor geraumer zeit mal eine E-mail von AWT bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung bezüglich ihres Mandanten (www.*2000charge*.com*). Da ich sowas schon mal hatte und zwar von tattoowelt.de oder so iss schon ne Zeit her, habe ich auf das Schreiben zunächst nicht geantwortet, dies hat bei tatoowelt funktioniert.

Nach mehreren Mails und Briefen habe ich denen eine Mail geschrieben und gebeten sie sollen mich bitte nicht weiter belästiegen da ich mit der Seite denen ich was bezahlen soll nichts anfangen kann. Daraufhin kam ne mail mit meinen Logindaten, sprich IP und der Link zur Seite usw mit ewig langem Text der so endete:

*Um die Weiterleitung Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung zu vermeiden, geben wir Ihnen letztmals
Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 177,80 EUR, bis spätestens 28.10.10 auf unser Konto
unter Angabe des Aktenzeichen 19300034318 zu überweisen.
Die Weitergabe Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung können Sie nur durch Zahlung bis zum

                                             28.10.10 (Geldeingang auf unser Konto)

oder durch Unterbreitung eines angemessenen Ratenzahlungsangebotes vermeiden. Wir können
Ihnen in Ihrem eigenen Interesse nur dringend raten, sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

*
Heute kam noch ein Brief....*

[edit] 

Was soll ich jetzt tun, bin gerade etwas Ratlos...

Danke schonmal für jeden Ratschlag!

Mfg.CamiKalle


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdiege Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Och ratlos mußte da nicht sein ...
A-W-T ist hier nicht ganz unbekannt 

Guggst Du da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...g-auer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.html#post277115

oder da http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ch-bei-mir-ab.html?highlight=Auer+Witte+Thiel

oder hier ist noch einer http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61305-auer-witte-thiel.html#post308166

Ich sag da immer - zurücklehnen und ´nen guten Caol Ila schlabbern 
Die lassen die üblichen Mahnpupse los und hoffen Spender für die nächste Ferrari-Tankfüllung zu finden.
Wir alle hier warten sehnsüchtig drauf daß mal ein Mahnbescheid und eine Klage kommt, aber keiner der Mahnpupser wird zum Klagepupser :-(
BTW - so oft wie ich den Namen hier lese, den nächsten sollte eigentlich AWT ausgeben ... :sun:
... ob ich mal ´ne Mahnung schicke ?


edit: 
Übrigens - mit einer akzeptierten Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung würde so eine Forderung anerkannt egal ob die rechtens ist oder nicht.
Also wer stur bleibt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## CamiKalle (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdiege Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Hab das Forum gerade schon überflogen...

Iss ja wahnsinn... ich mein es kann schon mal passieren das man mal ne Zahlung vergisst, iss mir bei der EON schon mal passiert ^^... selbst dann sollten da nicht 3 Mahnungen raus gehen bevor man da zum Anwalt geht!?

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas geschockt... will gar nicht wissen wieviele da ohne zu überlegen, einfach bezahlen...

Weil die erste Mail die ich bekommen habe war schon ein Inkasso-Schreiben.

Naja wenn die sonst nix anderes zu tun haben xD
bin ja mal gespannt....

mfg.CamiKalle


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdiege Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sag da immer - zurücklehnen und ´nen guten Caol Ila schlabbern



Wirkt unheimlich entspannend 



CamiKalle schrieb:


> .. selbst dann sollten da nicht 3 Mahnungen raus gehen bevor man da zum Anwalt geht!?



Nein, das ist kein "muß"
Seriöse Firmen machen es, schon deswegen weil man seine Kunden nicht verprellen möchte, aber theoretisch könntest Du unmittelbar nach erreichen des Zahlungsziels die offene Rechnung zum Inkasso geben.
Nur die Nutzlosbranche agiert einfach mit dem Ziel der Einschüchterung. und bei irgendwo zwischen 10% und 30% Angstzahlern fallen dabei ab (Schätzungen gehen je nach Quelle auseinander)
Und das reicht der Branche zum 2x warm Essen am Tag


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



CamiKalle schrieb:


> eine E-mail von AWT bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung bezüglich ihres Mandanten (www.*2000charge*.com*). *


nur als Info: 2000charge ist eine im Großraum Augsburg beheimatete Abrechnungsfirma, obere internationale Liga.

Probleme gibt es dort selten, aber immer wieder einmal. Schon lange.
Post vom Anwalt - aber nie Rechnungen - onlinekosten.de Community

Mit schnellen Autos hat CEO W*K* aus Gersthofen (oder war's Königsbrunn?) tatsächlich zu tun
YNOT Europe - YNOT Grand Prix Roars Through Barcelona Summit

Hier übrigens eine Paymentdemo 
2000Charge : One Button Demo

Die Firma sollte allerdings groß genug sein, eine Fraudabteilung zu haben. Deutschsprachig, bzw. halkt bayrisch-schwäbisch.

Woisch, Wolfi


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 2000charge Inc.


...hat seinen deutschen Ableger (oder besser gesagt nur ein Büro) in Königsbrunn, deshalb auch die Faxnummer für Königsbrunn, obwohl das Amis sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

es ist anders herum


			
				once upon a time schrieb:
			
		

> 2000Charge ist ein langjähriger, exklusiver Partner der EBS Holding AG. Die
> Büros befinden sich in Augsburg und Los Angeles, um sämtliche
> Zahlungsvarianten aus den Zielmärkten, sowie regionalen Endkundensupport
> anbieten zu können.



2000Charge.com Inc.
530 South Lake Ave. Suite 303
Pasadena, Califonia 91101
USA

Entity Name:	2000CHARGE, INC.
Entity Number:	C2306072
Date Filed:	02/21/2001
Status:	ACTIVE
Jurisdiction:	CALIFORNIA
Entity Address:	530 S. LAKE #303
Entity City, State, Zip:	PASADENA CA 91101
Agent for Service of Process:	W...G K---G
Agent Address:	145 N. SIERRA MADRE BLVD. #10
Agent City, State, Zip:	PASADENA CA 91107

Quelle:
http://kepler.sos.ca.gov

s.a.
http://www.14thstory.com/nv/2000charge-inc-C1360-2002.html

(I* Kr* heißt heute I* Kr* U* [...])

(http://www.facebook.com/people/W***-K****/1054021949)
(man beachte bei *seinen* Kontakte eine gewisse H*M*, eine Größe einst bei G***thinxx - alles halt eine große Familie ferrarifahrender Innovativlinge)


Isch ja ghupft wia gschprunga. Ich vertrete aber die Minderheitenmeinung, dass derartige Forderungen *nicht vergleichbar sind mit Abofallen*. Wenn da jemand beispielsweise falsche Daten verwendet hat und aufgrund dieser falschen Daten eine Forderung auftaucht, würde ich persönlich dies *einmalig* erklären. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die ursprüngliche Forderung ja durchaus fundiert ist - nur eben (womöglich) gegenüber der falschen Person gestellt wird. Abofallenforderungen dagegen sind von Haus aus unberechtigt.

Hier wurde halt (womöglich) eine Pizza bestellt unter Angabe falscher Daten. Das ist das Geschäftsrisiko des Herrn W* K* - und offenbar lebt es sich damit ganz gut.

Ich wette mit Dir um ein _pint of stout_, dass W*K* hier binnen drei Tagen auf Deutsch einen Kommentar hinterlassen wird


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



CamiKalle schrieb:


> *
> Heute kam noch ein Brief....*
> 
> http://p1.p1x.de/............jpg
> ...



den Link entfernen, da steht dein Name drin (und der vom Papa noch dazu)
und ich habe gelesen, dass Du bereits gemeldet hast, dass Du nicht weißt, wofür Du bezahlen sollst, das ist dann so weit ok.
[email protected]


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> den Link entfernen,


Done, der User kann es ( noch) nicht nachträglich editieren

Werd das Bild editieren und  attachen


----------



## CamiKalle (6 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Und danke das der Link entfernt wurde... ging nicht:scherzkeks:

Und nun denk ich mal ich reagier auf dieses Schreiben erst gar nicht...

Ich hab übriegens darum gebeten, also in meiner Mail an AWT. Das sich doch bitte ihr Mandant melden soll mit genaueren infos wie diese Bestellung oder was auch immer zustande kam...

Daraufhin kam ne Drohmail usw... vom Mandanten keine Spur, auch keine Reaktion auf mein bitten.

Na dann mal abwarten und Tee trinken, ich denke mal das ich erst wieder reagieren werde wenn tatsächlich etwas vom Gericht kommt.

Noch zu den Daten, ich finde das solche daten wie IP, Name, Anschrift usw. Doch gar kein beweis sind bzw belastend... die Daten hat doch Mittlerweile jeder Großkonzern, wenn man das so verfolgt bei Telekom oder erst bei Schlecker (vor kurzem der Software fehler) das Kundendaten über Taage offen liegen... die holt die sich jeder und manche verkaufen die auch bestimmt weiter. Von dem her könnte ja jeder der Kunden zu Kasse gebeten werden.

Glaube jeder hat schon mal aus heiteren Himmel werbe Mails bekommen. Denk mal das die Daten weiterverbreitet sind als es einem lieb ist.

Mfg. CamiKalle


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



CamiKalle schrieb:


> Noch zu den Daten, ich finde das solche daten wie IP, Name, Anschrift usw. Doch gar kein beweis sind bzw belastend...



Stimmt.

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts (auch, wenn sie immer das Gegenteil behaupten). 
a) bekommen sie von den Providern die Bestandsdaten nicht, 
b) beweist eine IP-Adresse allein sowieso noch keinen Vertragsschluss.

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
IP-Adressen beweisen gar nichts.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## wolfk (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

2000Charge ist ein seriöses Unternehmen, wir haben deutsche Rufnummern, 24/7 phone / email support, weiterhin haben wir eine help desk, auf dieser Seite kann auf einfachste Weise ein Abo gekündigt werden.


Leider weiss ich nicht die details der Transaktion von “CamiKalle”, deshalb möchte ich bitten mir nähere Infos zu dieser Transaktion (Name, Adresse & A.W.T. Schreiben) zukommen zu lassen damit ich einen besseren Einblick habe.

Wir werden uns dann den Fall ansehen.

Bitte email die Infos an escalate2 @ 2000charge.com, mit dem Vermerk  z. H Wolf.

Zum Thema, “abwarten und Tee trinken” muss ich sagen das das beste mittel Kommunikation ist, so kann man das am besten und schnellsten klaeren.

Hoffe das hilft.

Wolf
CEO, 2000Charge


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Danke!


[offtopic]




> Ich wette mit Dir um ein pint of stout, dass W*K* hier binnen drei Tagen auf Deutsch einen Kommentar hinterlassen wird


ich bin wahrlich kein Freund Ihrer Firma, aber ich fand das fair, Ihnen die Möglichkeit eines Kommentars zu geben.
Falls noch eine PN drin ist, würde ich gerne wissen, ob H.M. noch etwas mit W.T. zu tun hat oder ob die Kooperationen der kompletten Adult-Biz-Champions-League mit Aconti/Goodthinxx nur eine Episode war, so wie die Episoden um Yish*** oder die Eigentümer der ibill 

[*Feb2004*
2000Charge, Inc. launches the new and improved EUDialer website in conjunction with their new partnership with Goodthinxx to maximize all international traffic and give webmasters more value. Eudialers can bill 230 countries worldwide. All stats are given in real-time. Niche content is also provided in five major languages. Billing is done anonymously for the end user on their telephone bill.]
[Andi K* -->2000charge. Wieviel Wiener Blut floss in den Adern der 2000charge???]
[da das außer mir und Dir keiner versteht, bitte PN]

[Company Headquaters: Weizenstr. 29 80456 Munich rofl!]


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



wolfk schrieb:


> 2000Charge ist ein seriöses Unternehmen,



Aha.

Na, dann wollen wir uns doch mal die Kontakt-Seite angucken.

2000charge.eu/contact.html


> Wir von 2000Charge Inc. sind immer bemüht, unseren Kunden den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten. Falls Sie Probleme oder Fragen haben und diese persönlich klären möchten, nehmen Sie bitte Kontakt mit unserem 2000Charge Inc. -Team auf. Wir freuen uns, Ihnen bei jeglicher Art von Problemen oder Fragen zur Seite stehen zu können.



Wer soll diese 2000Charge Inc. sein? 
[Edit]
Bei kepler.sos.ca.gov
2000CHARGE, INC.
530 S. LAKE #303
PASADENA CA 91101

Aber ach ja, da "hochseriöse Firma" hat da noch eine englische Adresse sowie eine Münchner Telefonnummer angegeben:


> Brodeline Services Ltd.
> 22 St Johns Terrace
> Dipton, Stanley, Durham DH9
> UK
> Phone: +(49) 089 23514650



Zu dieser Brodeline Services Ltd. findet das britische HR tatsächlich einen Eintrag, immerhin.

Irgendwo in einer von diesen malerischen Bruchbuden muss die BRODELINE SERVICES LIMITED ihren Sitz haben:
22 ST. JOHNS TERRACE DIPTON Stanley Durham - Google Maps

Hausnummern haben die Bruchbuden fast allesamt nicht. Man darf wohl auf Schnitzeljagd-Suche gehen, wenn man die Nummer 22 finden möchte. Aber die Umgebung sieht ja mal sehr "vielversprechend"[TM] aus... :scherzkeks:

Aber wechselweise soll man nun doch wieder über eine amerikanische Zweigstelle verfügen:
2000charge.com/help/alternativepayments/LockSmith-DE.asp
Dort nennt man sich nun wiederum "AlternativePayments".

Auf der "alternativepayments.com/contact.html" wird wieder diese Adresse in Kalifornien angegeben:


> AlternativePayments
> 530 S. Lake Ave # 303
> Pasadena, CA 91101
> U.S.A



Hmm. Sieht irgendwie nach einem Postdienstleister aus:
Mail Box Planet - Google Maps
mailboxplanet.net/

Die Domains alternativepayments.com und 2000charge.com wurden mit Privacy Protection registriert, der Domainbesitzer möchte wohl nicht gern gefunden werden. Auch das spricht selbstverständlich für eine seriöse Firmenpolitik. :scherzkeks:

Man betreibt auch noch die eurodebit.com, auch die ist mit whois-Protection aufgesetzt.

Wiederholt erscheint auf den Seiten die amerikanische Nummer +1 626.585.1814

Die Nummer findet sich bei einem Webhoster wieder:
/mshost.net/contact.html


> At ms-host, customer satisfaction is our number one priority! If you have questions or require additional informtion, please feel free to email us and we will get back to you within 24 hours.
> 24 Hour-Technical Support
> 
> Telephone: (626) 585-1814
> Fax: (626) 585-1849



Ein Dickicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

danke
[erledigt]

mshost inc ist ebenfallsa eine Firma von w.k., alles ordentlich registriert, nachvollziehbar. 
Da gab's bei AWT schon ganz andere Kunden...

Die angegebene Faxnummer ist bereis seit 2002 in Gebrauch



> Sales
> Telephone: (213) 321-1184
> Fax: (626) 585-1849
> [email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

offtopic

Am 18.9.1999 stand in der "London Times", dass US-Internethändler sich schwer tun, in Europa Fuß zu fassen, wegen des unterschiedlichen Käuferverhaltens.

In den USA hat die Mafia besonders gerne mit Kreditkarten betrogen  waren Kreditkarten gebräuchlich für Zahlungen, der XXX-Bereich hat hier besonders häufig für Innovationen gesorgt.

In Europa dagegen waren Kreditkarten unbdeutend. Es gab also zwei Möglichkeiten: Dialer - oder Lastschrifteinzug.

Dialer waren in den USA aber bereits unter erheblichem Druck. Trotzdem konnten Firmen in Europa mit dem Slogan "No Credit Card" die Dialer den Amis schmackhaft machen. Eine nicht vorhandene bis lockere Regulierung sorgte, wie es der damals noch für eine gewisse "Goodthinxx" aktive heutige Chef der Maxtis, Herr JCG formulierte, für einen "Goldrausch", den man doch bitte nicht verpassen sollte.

Der Ruf der Goodthinxx (bzw. Aconti) wurde erhört... Die Mönchengladbacher Dialerklitsche von F* Sch* wurde ein Global Player. Ibill, AEBN, CCBill - sie alle setzten auf die Aconti-Dialer.

Aber zuvor waren Lastschriftverfahren der große Bringer. Und unter dem oben erwähnten Slogan "US-Anbieter tun sich schwer" bewarb eine gewisse "Eurodebit" ihre Dienste:


> *U.S. e-Merchants Fail To Gain Market  Share In Europe*
> (...)
> 
> "With nearly 30 million e-Commerce customers in  Europe alone, the opportunities for online international trade are enormous,"  said B* Sch, chief executive officer of EuroDebit Systems Inc.
> ...


Tja, wer kennt den heute noch, den Herrn B* Sch* mit der Eurodebit in Monheim/Langenfeld? Seine Stimme, die kennen wir alle 
 (buymyvoice.com)




> "European consumers don't use credit cards en masse  the way Americans do. They prefer an electronic debit process that directly  withdraws funds for a transaction from their bank account. Since most U.S.  e-Merchants can't accept direct debit transactions through their existing  banking institution, they are at a significant disadvantage in all of their  dealings with Europe," Sch* said.





> EuroDebit Systems Inc., headquartered in the United  States with subsidiary operations in Germany,...


(also so ähnlich wie bei 2000charge)



> To find out more about EuroDebit Systems and DirectDebit, visit www.EuroDebit.com or www.eurodebit.de.


Ja, so war das. Damals.

Doch dann kamen eben die Dialer... Die Eurodebit wurde in einen bayrischen Konzern integriert, ich sage nur... CROSSKIRK...

Aber die Lastschriften gab es weiter...

Für die "alte" Eurodebit war aber Ende 2002 Schluß




> As of 12/31/02 *Eurodebit* has  discontinued its services. We would like to recommend to you: *liberECO* payment  solutions GmbH & Co. KG Heinrich Hertz Str. 24 40699 Erkrath / Germany Ph.  011 49 211 209000 Fax 011 49 211 2090022 Email: [email protected][B]libereco[/B].net...
> http://www.*eurodebit.com*


libereco, quasi Crosskirk light. Naja, anderes Thema...

Wie diese Eurodebitsache dann zur 2000charge kam, das gehört zu den vielen Fragen, die selbst ich noch habe. Obwohl ich doch fast alles weiß 


so, liebe Mods, jetzt bitte ab hier auslagern...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rdige-schreiben-von-awt-hilfe.html#post326074


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

@CamiKalle:
Mal angenommen, Du hast nie eine Seite besucht, auf der die Mädels wenig an haben, dann hat jemand Deine Daten missbraucht. In diesem Falle hätte 2000charge Pech gehabt, denn dann bist Du nicht der, der zahlen muß.


Das gilt aber nur, wenn 2000charge es zulässt, dass beispielsweise Anmeldungen mit geringem Sicherheitsstandard für Testzugänge möglich sind, die sich dann automatisch in einen Monatszugang verwandeln. 

Wie 2000charge sicherstellt, einen Vertragsabschluß belegen zu können, weiß ich nicht.

Wie allerdings 2000charge den Unterschied feststellen soll zwischen einem, der nicht zahlen will, weil er nicht zahlen will (und es vielleicht auch nicht muß) und einem, der nicht zahlen will, weil er sich gar nie angemeldet hat, weder für einen Monatszugang noch für einen Testzugang, ohne dass man sich erklärt, verstehe ich noch nicht ganz.

Denn es ist eben NICHT so wie bei Abofallen, wo ja eigentlich klar ist, dass keiner bezahlen muß, weil der Preis nicht kommuniziert wurde *und weil keiner damit rechnet, dass es etwas kostet.*

Ergo: wenn Du nichts zu verbergen hast, würde ich das Gesprächsangebot durchaus annehmen.



CamiKalle schrieb:


> Ich hab übriegens darum gebeten, also in meiner Mail an AWT. Das sich doch bitte ihr Mandant melden soll mit genaueren infos wie diese Bestellung oder was auch immer zustande kam...


Dann sollte sich 2000charge andere Anwälte suchen, denn dann ist es deren Schuld, was hier passiert. Vielleicht kann 2000charge das ja beim nächsten Octoberfestgathering bereden *fliiiiitz*


----


wenn der CEO aber schon da ist:
wo sind hier deutsche AGB?

http://select.2000charge.com/paymen...rd=&userpassword2=&xField=&id=9742&country=DE


ich muß also eine E-Mailadresse angeben, eine plauible Bankverbindung und plausible Personalausweisdaten - und das ist alles?

https://secure.2000charge.com/Help/terms.html



> You agree that if you do not send 2000Charge.com notice of cancellation of your trial membership at least 24 HOURS prior to the expiration of your trial membership term, that 2000Charge.com shall automatically convert, without further notice,  your trial membership to a standard RECURRING SUBSCRIPTION at the standard full membership rate; and for successive periods at the then current standard full membership rate.
> 
> •     2000Charge.com Subscription and Membership fees are subject to change at any time at the sole and absolute discretion of 2000Charge.com.
> 
> ...



Also doch der uralte Test-Zugangs-Trick?


----------



## CamiKalle (9 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Auf so seiten war ich nicht, Nur mal vor paar Jahren auf einer Seite die auch sehr Seriös ist und von der Erfahrung her weiß ich das es da nur per Vorauskasse geht und meist nur 1 Monat dann iss Sense.

Hab diesem Anwalt nochmal geschieben, aber mache mir keine Große Hoffnung das da noch was anständieges kommt. Die sind dort nicht sehr Kooperativ.
Hab schon mal drum gebeten das sich der Mandant doch bitte kurz Melden soll aber die Bitte wurde ignoriert.

Ich hab schon mein Spam Ordner auf meiner Emailadresse angesehn, den Posteingang (giebts ja die suchfunktion bei gmx) und da kam nix von 2000charge oder wie auch immer.

Ich warte mal die Antwort ab, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.

@Aka-Aka, ob das ein Testzugang gewesen sein soll oder wie auch immer weiß ich ja nicht und wird mir auch nicht mitgeteilt. Ich weiß nur das es nur per vorkasse geht sonst kann man das gar nicht Nutzen. Wer schon mal auf so einer Seite geguckt hat stellt schnell fest das da ohne Geld nix geht. Und wenn die tatsächlich so doof sind und eine Leistung erbringen ohne vorheriege bezahlung zu verlangen weiß ich auch nicht.

na guggen wir mal


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*



CamiKalle schrieb:


> Auf so seiten war ich nicht, Nur mal vor paar Jahren auf einer Seite die auch sehr Seriös ist und von der Erfahrung her weiß ich das es da nur per Vorauskasse geht und meist nur 1 Monat dann iss Sense.


ab und an werden solche Daten ja auch geklaut...
kannst Du Dich noch erinnern, welche Firma/Seite das war und wann es ungefähr war?
bitte nur als PN



CamiKalle schrieb:


> Auf so seiten war ich nicht, Nur mal vor paar Jahren auf einer Seite die auch sehr Seriös ist


verzeih, dass ich grinse


----------



## CamiKalle (10 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

So, das ganze hat sich geklärt.

Habe mich nochmal mit ihnen in Verbindung gesetzt und siehe da, bekam heute eine Mail das das Inkasso Verfahren eingestellt wurde. :scherzkeks:

Wollt euch nur bescheid geben!

Gruß CamiKalle


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

Danke für die Rückmeldung und vielen Dank auch an 2000charge. Seht Ihr, geht doch!


----------



## CamiKalle (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Schreiben von AWT.... hilfe*

... aktualisierung...

scheinbar gehts doch nicht...

Habe heute erneut ein Schreiben von AWT erhalten bezüglich sofortieger Zahlungsaufforderung. Also diese Anwaltskanzlei iss wirklich das allerletzte.

Die wollen wohl noch eben bisschen Weihnachtsgeld eintreiben tzzzz....


----------

